# Flea Infestation?



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

http://www.petparents.com/products....dvII-cts:ggl:ppc:advII-ppcph1-2012:ctfle:2568


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Search for a recent thread on this topic. Treating the cat for fleas will not only kill those on him/her but to some extent on furniture and in carpeting. You seem diligent about vacuuming but you may have to extraction clean once to control this. Flea collars work to a point but the vet type treatments a couple times a year really make everybody more comfortable. 

Can the cat be adapted to be an indoor only/mostly feline? Obviously this will cut down on new infestations. 

Does your youngun play in the grass outside? He may be as much a carrier of fleas as the cat! If the situation does not improve when you treat the cat, you may have to have a pest control company spray the lawn grasses and so forth. 

I had a girlfriend fleas loved for some reason and we knew it was time to treat all the beasts when they started nibbling at her. As mentioned, with the vet flea treatments it was never again a major problem.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

sdsester said:


> Search for a recent thread on this topic. Treating the cat for fleas will not only kill those on him/her but to some extent on furniture and in carpeting. You seem diligent about vacuuming but you may have to extraction clean once to control this. Flea collars work to a point but the vet type treatments a couple times a year really make everybody more comfortable.
> 
> Can the cat be adapted to be an indoor only/mostly feline? Obviously this will cut down on new infestations.
> 
> ...





I think they must like females, we have always had cats and or dogs, so always had fleas and when they got bad,would go after the wife's legs. The flea stuff put a stop to that.


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

diatomaceous earth was our savior this summer.

Do you have a flea collar in your vacuum? Put the DE under beds, couches and furniture. It kills them manually, and the flea stuff (from the vet) will kill them chemically. 

I can't spray anything in my home due to migranes, so even though it takes longer, it's a safer method for us.


----------

